# Connection question



## jimmy_27320 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a Toshiba 1080i TV with one DVI connection that is connected to my DTV HR20, the rest are color stream hook ups. I would like to up grade my DVD player but am unsure which High Def format to choose, it looks like Netflix has a big selection of both formats. How would a Blue-Ray movie look on the 1080i TV connected by color stream? I am considering the PS3, but have not written HD-DVD off. Who is winning this war?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

If you don't have HDMI inputs on your TV, you will need to connect whatever player you choose to component inputs on your TV.
As to format -- the war is far from over. Since many studios have decided to support only one format, you'll probably want to go with the format that supports movies you want to see in high definition. Blu-ray Disc is the only format supported by Fox, Sony and Disney. Paramount is strictly HD DVD, as are several other studios. There are a few studios, like Warner, that are distributing in both formats.
The PS3 is a great Blu-ray Disc player and is the most cost effective way of getting into that format.


----------

